# Hey everyone a noob just saying hey (Couple pics )



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been on Monster fish keepers for a while as well as aquaria central. So many of you may know me  I hope to get better knowledge of my African Cichlids here are some of them

My favorite the black calvus








Him and his buddies lookin hard lol 









































They are all kept in a 55 gallon that has an eheim 2215 a top fin 60 HOB an AC110 HOB and an under gravel filter. It also has an 18 watt corallife twist being repaired currently.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

Almost forgot they are fed a varied diet of
New Life Spectrum - Cichlasomma 
New life spectrum cichlid formula 
Brine shrimp 
HBH spirulina pellets
Hikari bio gold max
and Hikari spirulina wafers
Also the occasional ghost shrimp treat (I have a breeding colony of them)


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Is that a Satanoperca in with Africans  ? that guys gonna get ripped apart, not to mention the astronomical difference in water requirements.


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome ! (A real class act)
And yes it is he is rehomed now. I got the Alvus but I had to take in the stupid geophagus as well. But he is kind of cool roaming around his new tank spitting gravel around.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Thanks for the welcome ! (A real class act)


 :lol: Sorry dude , Welcome to CF :thumb: .

Which Satanoperca species is it. From what I see it looks like Jurapari, my personal favorite. I had a breeding colony of them back in the early 90's but haven't kept them since . Real shame too since I really miss having them, but havn't been able to find real ones locally since then.

Nice tank BTW, what's your stock list look like?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to the Cichlid Forum!

Your calvus is really sweet.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

a calvus can go in mixed with malawi african's? without any issues?


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for intro guys  I believe it is a jurapari very passive fish always active in his tank. 
The stocklist on this one includes
1 Auratus 
1 electric blue
2peacocks 
2 labs 
1 black calvus 
1 red zebra 
1 bumblebee cichlid 
And I think others lol sorry

The Calvus does fine. No aggression issues either way. He needs a slightly different diet so he has learned to hand feed  He just needed some shells to hide in. I got him and the jurupari off of a crying man that had lost his home he was giving them to Petco and I talked him in to giving me his fish so I could take good care of them (Which ofcourse I fully intend to do they are both very happy)


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

Forgot 2 socolofi i believe.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

awsome!


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. There is a plan coming soon for a 8-9'X4 manufactured acrylic. With two fx5's and a sump. So keep a heads up its gonna be full of P bass and have some marbled cats or rays


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet calvus!

Welcome!

-Ryan


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

What are you feeding your calvus? I have 3 in my malawi tank and they do just fine. They eat the spirulina flake and cucumbers I feed the rest of my fish, so just curious if yours were different?


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

I3lazd said:


> What are you feeding your calvus? I have 3 in my malawi tank and they do just fine. They eat the spirulina flake and cucumbers I feed the rest of my fish, so just curious if yours were different?


He eats a slightly more proteinous diet. Some African cichlid attack food and mostly NLS cichlid formula 
I feed all these fish NLS cichlassomma and HBH soft spirulina pellets every day.


----------

